# WorldMark finally transferred - it took 3 months



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2018)

I just received email notice from the Seller of my WorldMark resale purchase that they (WM) completed the paperwork transfer to me last week.  That means it was a solid three months from the time of purchase, (my eBay auction win), to time of transfer to my name.  This included the Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's holidays.  So all-in, I guess that's not too bad?  I'm glad it's finally done.

I'm also told WM will send me a Welcome packet. Anybody have an idea how long that takes? I don't have an account number or login or anything, and would like to get started with things.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I just received email notice from the Seller of my WorldMark resale purchase that they (WM) completed the paperwork transfer to me last week.  That means it was a solid three months from the time of purchase, (my eBay auction win), to time of transfer to my name.  This included the Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's holidays.  So all-in, I guess that's not too bad?  I'm glad it's finally done.
> 
> I'm also told WM will send me a Welcome packet. Anybody have an idea how long that takes? I don't have an account number or login or anything, and would like to get started with things.
> 
> Dave


 Ask if they will give you the account number. If you have that you can get set up. My welcome packet took 2 months to arrive.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Ask if they will give you the account number. If you have that you can get set up. My welcome packet took 2 months to arrive.



Thanks, that sounds like a smart idea.  I've just asked the Seller for the account number.  I'd presume Worldmark uses the same number, and just changes the name on the account?  I suppose I could call WM and tell them I've lost the account number, but that seems like a longer way around things than if I have the account number before I call in.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, that sounds like a smart idea.  I've just asked the Seller for the account number.  I'd presume Worldmark uses the same number, and just changes the name on the account?  I suppose I could call WM and tell them I've lost the account number, but that seems like a longer way around things than if I have the account number before I call in.
> 
> Dave


It is the same account number, assuming that is the only contract for the seller.  You can call WM and ask them to reset the password... or ask the seller if he/she still have the login to reset the password and tell you the password and then you should be able to get in.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> It is the same account number, assuming that is the only contract for the seller.  You can call WM and ask them to reset the password... or ask the seller if he/she still have the login to reset the password and tell you the password and then you should be able to get in.



Thanks.  I called in and got things sorted out. I got the account number, and then the fun started:  When they put my name on the account they blanked out the former owner's email address, and it had to be entered.  When I tried to register with the account number, it said I was already set up. But then I had no password.  I asked to reset it, and it said the email address was wrong.  I called a second time, and they put my email in, and then I was able to get a password and get logged in.  So I'm good to go. 

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks.  I called in and got things sorted out. I got the account number, and then the fun started:  When they put my name on the account they blanked out the former owner's email address, and it had to be entered.  When I tried to register with the account number, it said I was already set up. But then I had no password.  I asked to reset it, and it said the email address was wrong.  I called a second time, and they put my email in, and then I was able to get a password and get logged in.  So I'm good to go.
> 
> Dave



Sounds about right. Their systems definitely aren't optimized for setting up resale owners. Glad you were able to get set up!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Sounds about right. Their systems definitely aren't optimized for setting up resale owners. Glad you were able to get set up!



Me too! I've waited a long time to get my foot in the door.  Now I just need to sort through how to use the account. 

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 26, 2018)

Changing the email address is a tricky one.  There is someplace else in the system where the email hides and they need to change it there as well.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the circumstance.   Watch for missing email confirmations, etc.  The other issue is they sometimes leave the previous owners credit card on file.  They really don't do much in the way of cleaning up the old information before transfer.  
With Wyndham (doing the work for Worldmark) it's always best to assume incompetence in any IT issue.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 26, 2018)

Before I sold, I called up to remove my auto payment using my credit card.  Then, of course Wyndham took forever to complete the transfer, I had to do a one time payment for Jan MF, otherwise a delinquent account won't transfer.  I did get reimbursed by the buyer.


----------

